# Novatron Help



## coma350z (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello, I just came found a older Novatron 1000 power pack with strobes, I was wondering what I needed to trigger it wireless with my Nikon D750. The pack is older so it only has a plug type for the trigger the sync. Thanks in advance


----------



## table1349 (Feb 9, 2017)

A pair of Pocketwizards and the proper cable will work perfectly.  Any pair of transcievers will work.  There are cheaper ones.  My choice years ago was Pocketwizards as they just don't fail.


----------

